# SAP Payroll Functional Consultant - AUS PR / Canada PR



## Job_Hunt_SAP

I have 6+ years experience as SAP HCM/ PY Consultant. I am thinking about migrating to AUS or Canada, Which one is having better Salary and living conditions? Can anyone tell me the scope of my skill in Australia or Canada? I have experience in 5 country payroll ( knows little bit of Canada Payroll but no experience in Aus payroll, but have good knowledge in SAP payroll and willing to learn Aus payroll). I am certified in SAP EC and ECP.
Also is there any company which sponsors Visa?

Please reply.


----------



## Moulard

A good place to start on Australia is right here...









ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com


----------

